# Hellllooooo



## Donna79x

Hello everyone,

How you all doing??? Was wondering were you had disappeared to ..... lol

Donna x


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hellllo, have you come from the pregnancy forum? I dont think we spoke on there but? xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Donna!

:auz, yes she was from the pregnancyforum, she was with us TTCers


----------



## Lauz_1601

I really hope you guys all get BFP's soon!


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*


----------



## HB

Lauz_1601 said:

> I really hope you guys all get BFP's soon!

You know what ~ you say the nicest things!!! *hugs*

Hiya Donna *waves*

xox


----------



## Wobbles

We hiding in here! :lol:

Lovely to see your name hun - How are you?

x


----------



## Tootsie

Hello :D

Namesake and i'm assuming same age :lol: spooky << no-one knows what i'm on about i know :lol: i'm a raving loony :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

*Nods* @ looney! No arguement lol


----------



## Tootsie

Not even worthy of a Slap there wobbles coz i know your right :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Ah slap me anyway 8-[


----------



## Tootsie

Only coz you like it. https://www.onceuponalife.com/forums/images/smilies/slap.gif


----------



## Imi

Welcome to B&B Donna!!!

Chat to you soon, good luck with your BFP!!
xxx


----------

